# World's Fastest Man adopts World's Fastest Feline



## Origamigryphon (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,571207,00.html

"*The world's fastest man adopted the animal kingdom's fastest sprinter Monday, as Usain Bolt welcomed a new baby cheetah named Lightning Bolt into his life.*

The Jamaican sprinter's sponsorship of the 3-month-old male cheetah is part of an effort to boost Kenyan conservation efforts of its famous wildlife, whose survival is threatened by trophy hunting, climate change and human encroachment.

The world record-holder in the 100 and 200 meters paid $13,700 to formally adopt the cub. He will also pay $3,000 a year to care for Lighting Bolt, who will be raised at an animal orphanage in Nairobi."

Link has a picture of Usain with Lightning Bolt.

All together now: _Awwwwwwww._


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2009)

D'awwwwww.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 3, 2009)

I read fattest. :<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 3, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I read fattest. :<



^


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I read fattest. :<


 This. I expected a grotesquely fat man struggling to pet a blob of cat.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 5, 2009)

I want one!

Still, cute.
And it's always nice to see declining species be taken care of by people who have the money to help.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 5, 2009)

"Aww" is right. Mans skinny as hell, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

cute~


----------

